# mod_rewrite > von domain.de auf domain1.de



## fanste (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wir sind bei Evanzode angemeldet und haben dort einen Webspace. Nun haben wir eine weitrer Domain dazugeschaltet (ebenfalls bei Evanzo). Diese zeigt nun aber auf ein eigenes Hauptverzeichnis als bei der 1. Domain. Nun würden sie uns einen Alias einrichetn



> ueber ein Serveralias kann Ihre Zusatzdomain direkt auf das Basisverzeichnis  Ihrer Hauptdomain
> weitergeleitet werden. Der Vorteil ist, dass die  Weiterleitung in der Taskleiste des Browsers
> nicht mehr erkennbar ist  (solange Sie ausschliesslich relative Verlinkungen verwenden).
> Ein Alias  fuer einen Unterordner richten wir  *n i c h t*  ein.


Das wäre unter anderem auch wieder mit einer kleinen Gebühr zu machen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Kann man das nicht Serverintern umschreiben, dass alles was über die Domain domain1.de angefordert wird einfach auf domain.de geht? Habe mich schon mit mod_rewrite probiert, aber da kam nichts bei raus. habe wahrscheinlich nur eine Kleinigkeit falsch gemacht.

Gibt es den  Vor-/Nachteile, wenn ich es per mod_rewrite mache, sofern das funktioniert?

Danke schonmal

PS: Mit mod_rewrite habe ich bisher noch nicht gearbeitet, von daher ...


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juli 2006)

Es ist zwar möglich, mehrere Host-Namen auf denselben Webspace zeigen zu lassen, doch das ist nicht sehr empfehlenswert. Besser wäre es, wenn nur ein Host-Name verwendet wird und alle anderen auf diesen umleiten. Siehe dazu auch „Kanonische Adressen“ von Christoph Schneegans.


----------



## fanste (21. Juli 2006)

Deiner Aussage entnehme ich, dass besser ist, das Angeforderte per mod_rewrite auf die andere Domain umzuschreiben, statt es vom Hoster per Alias zu regeln, richtig? 

Werde mir die Seite mal anschauen.

EDIT:
Ok es klappt. Aber mit einem "kleinen" Problem. Kein Link und kein Bild funktioniert mehr. Heißt das, dass ich, wenn ich mit mod_rewrite arbeiten will, alle Pfade mit Domainangabe machen muss?
Es gibt da doch bestimmt eine elegantere Lösung. Bei vielen unterordnern würde ja sonst nur unnötig die Dateigröße in die Höhe gehen.


----------

